# Bigdog's poptart-less adventure!



## bigdog (Jul 2, 2019)

Ok Fellas here we go! Most here know my starting point years ago. Through all that fun stuff I managed great success on my journey but I am here to confess the truth....

I have never truly dieted through any phase of my journey. I mean I obviously cut a lot of bad shit out and trained but I have never given myself 100% dedication as I know I should have. I guess the fatty in my head still exists and I listen to the motherfukker at times!

Enough is enough! No more sandbagging myself! I am just coming off a torn bicep and while not lifting I contemplated quitting all together a few times. Snake, the old bastard that he is, kept me focused to get past and start off fresh so here we go!

The cycle is basic all but a few experimental things being worked on that I will add in down the line. I don't run test crazy high because my TRT is 125 and I stay 1300 or so at that dose. Here is the plan, lets see how it goes!

20 WEEKS TOTAL
TEST E- 500
TREN E- 700 
MAST E- 400
DECA - 150 (JOINT RELIEF, I ALREADY HAD IT ON HAND)
SUPERFREAK 0.5ML E.O.D FIRST 8 WEEKS, LAST 4 WEEKS.

Diet will be ALL clean, no cake or poptarts! Its time to see exactly what I can do if I truly apply myself!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 2, 2019)

Good luck Bigdog!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 2, 2019)

awesome, following!!!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 2, 2019)

DAY 1 Yesterday was chest/biceps

I do 3-4 warm-up sets before getting into the working sets.. I am trying to focus on the slow controlled negative and squeezing at the top. I am just getting back to an actual regimen so I am not paying attention to weight just yet. I will start posting my actual weights as I get back in a zone.

5am lifting

1. Incline BB press, 1 failure set of 8 reps, back off and 1 failure set of 10 reps
2. Incline DB flys, 2 heavy failure sets of 10-12 reps
3. Flat Press hammer strength plate loaded machine, 1 all out set of 15 reps, repeat to failure, repeat again to failure
4. lying cable curls, 3 heavy sets of 12
5. Dips, 2 all out failure sets
6. Preacher curls, 2 failure sets of 12-15
7.  Standing e-z bar curls, 2 failure sets of 12 into a double drop set

7pm cardio
30-45 minutes on the treadmill and 15-20 minutes on the gay elliptical...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2019)

Sorry but I can't support this tomfoolery. Traitor.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 2, 2019)

DAY 2 TODAY 

Shoulders/triceps

1. Hammer strength plate loaded overhead press, 1 failure set of 8 to 10, drop weight and failure to 10-12
2. DB shoulder press, 1 all out heavy set of 12 reps
3. Cable side laterals, 1 failure set of 15 reps into a double drop set to failure
4. Reverse pec deck, 2 failure sets of 20 reps and I finish on the last set with as many partials as I can squeeze after failure
5. Straight bar pushdowns, 2 failure sets of 12 reps into a double drop set
6. skull crushers, heavy as elbows allow, 2 failure sets of 12-15


----------



## bigdog (Jul 2, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sorry but I can't support this tomfoolery. Traitor.



Blame SNAKE not me! I was fine eating my poptarts and cake!:32 (3):


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2019)

This will be fun


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2019)

I'll ride with ye, BigDog.

That 700mg of Tren? Ye run that much before? yer a big bloke but thats quite a bit of Tren.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 3, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> I'll ride with ye, BigDog.
> 
> That 700mg of Tren? Ye run that much before? yer a big bloke but thats quite a bit of Tren.



Yes sir. Last tren run was 700 as well. Had great results with it.  Night sweats a few times but nothing else.  We shall see.


----------



## Jada (Jul 3, 2019)

Sub to your log my bro! Looking forward to your results


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2019)

This is going to be epic. 

Remember, you have people who look up to
you. Don’t let us down:32 (19):


----------



## bigdog (Jul 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is going to be epic.
> 
> Remember, you have people who look up to
> you. Don’t let us down:32 (19):



I'll take this as a tall joke LOL...  truly though I need to do this for myself this time. I've honestly become rather complacent with my accomplishments knowing I never gave it what I should have. I see all the big fellas here killing it and I just stay cruising along.  No more! Its go time!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

best of luck to you big man.  20 weeks is a long time. I don't know anyone who has ran tren that long at such a high dose. it's your thing BD.  I'll be popping in


----------



## bigdog (Jul 3, 2019)

Seeker said:


> best of luck to you big man.  20 weeks is a long time. I don't know anyone who has ran tren that long at such a high dose. it's your thing BD.  I'll be popping in



Last tren run I went 12 weeks at the same dose before I dropped it. I should have specified I'm aiming for 16 weeks before I cut tren.  Thanks for riding along!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 3, 2019)

View attachment 8029

This was this morning. Day 2. I'll post pics occasionally as I go as well as put up my food intake. That's my struggle so please if anyone sees something I could change to help my progress throw it my way!


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I'll take this as a tall joke LOL...  truly though I need to do this for myself this time. I've honestly become rather complacent with my accomplishments knowing I never gave it what I should have. I see all the big fellas here killing it and I just stay cruising along.  No more! Its go time!



You know full well in what regard I hold you.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 3, 2019)

Hell ya get it brother.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 3, 2019)

Give up? I’m with Jin, to many of us use your story as motivation. Maybe dial back when the time is right but definitely keep it rolling!


----------



## The Tater (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m riding with you bigdog! This will be fun.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Glad to hear you decided not to quit BD. You've made a great transformation over the years. One that many don't make. 

Enjoy the ride brother. The poptarts will still be there waiting for you when you're done.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 3, 2019)

I can't wait until I see what you transform into in the near future. Rage on!!!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 3, 2019)

The AAS combo you went with is hands down the best out there ime. Shredded was an understatement for me each time I did it. Hard work in the gym, and diet, will even intensify this shredded outcome. Good luck man, pulling for ya!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 3, 2019)

Good morning fellas! Back day in the books.  Work a half day then off to do cardio/relax until Friday for leg day! 

Back day is my favorite and my strongest bodypart.

1. Wide grip pulldowns, 2 failure sets of 10-12, reduce weight and a failure set of 8-10

2. Close grip pulldowns, 2 heavy failure sets of 10-12

3. T-bar rows, 1 failure set of 8-10, reduce and another failure set of 10-12

4. 1 arm BB rows, 1 failure set of 6-8, reduce then 1 failure set of 8-10

5. single arm cable pulldowns, 3 sets of 15 each arm

6. DB rows, sets of 8 starting with 85's, 100's, 125's and finish with 150s

7. Lower back extensions, 5 sets to failure


----------



## snake (Jul 3, 2019)

bigdog said:


> Blame SNAKE not me! I was fine eating my poptarts and cake!:32 (3):



Just trying to lead by example. For the record, I knew you'd be back if you had some time to regroup.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2019)

Just catching up here - in for the ride BD! I know you’re cutting out pop tarts and cake lol but what does the actual diet look like?


----------



## bigdog (Jul 3, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Just catching up here - in for the ride BD! I know you’re cutting out pop tarts and cake lol but what does the actual diet look like?



That is where I am adjusting the most brother.

yesterday was exactly this..

pre-workout at 4am  60g rolled oats with a banana

Breakfast, post workout at 6am
4 whole eggs over easy
100g white potatoes
3 slices turkey bacon

10am banana and a whey protein bar

1130am 8 oz chicken breast, 180g jasmine rice

130pm  8 oz 97% ground beef with 100g mixed veggies

330pm  5oz steak, 150g jasmine rice

6pm  8oz baked chicken( I did eat the damn skin) 5oz of sweet potato

I usually get up during the night and have a shake with almond milk and a scoop of whey protein.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 4, 2019)

Today is a scheduled off day. I'm going to do cardio and some blood pump stuff anyway. Nothing crazy. I just can't sit idle because I'll want to eat bad shit LOL...


----------



## bigdog (Jul 5, 2019)

Friday Morning leg day.
Saturday- quads 


Leg extension- 1 failure set of 20 reps, into a triple drop set to failure each drop, finish with as partials on the last drop. 
    2. squats- 2 warmup sets at 135lbs. 1 set of 8- 10 reps at 225, 1 set of 10-12 reps at 315 and a set of 6 at 405. 
    3. Leg press- HEAVY!!! One failure set of 20 reps, next set back the weight off by 30% 
Rest 3 seconds at the bottom and explode up!! I expect 10-15 reps. 
4. Smith machine lunges- 2 failure set of 12- 15 reps 
5. Adductor and abductor superset- 3 sets 15 reps each 

Ill finish on the treadmill for about 20 minutes. 
I do 2 leg days a week, 1 volume, 1 heavy. I generally do different lifts on the heavy days like hack squats or front squats instead of regular or ill do walking lunges instead of the smith machine. I just enjoy it more when I mix things up...


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jul 6, 2019)

Good luck bigdog. Definitely following along.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is going to be epic.
> 
> Remember, you have people who look up to
> you. Don’t let us down:32 (19):


I’m one of those that look up to you bro, definitely following along for your ride!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 7, 2019)

Yesterday was technically an off day but I ended up doing extra cardio and just some light cable curls, tricep push downs and ab work.  Today was heavy chest/biceps day to avoid national chest day in the gym tomorrow!
Multiple warm up sets with dbs
Db chest press. 1 set of 75s for 15 reps
1 set of 90s for 12
1set of 110s for 10
1 set of 125s for 8
Flat bb bench 1 set of 135 for 20
1 set of 225 for 12
1 set of 315 for 10
Incline bench
1 set of 135 for 12
1 set of 225 for 10
Decline bench 2 sets of 135 for 15 then 10
Plate loaded hammer strength chest press 2 sets with 3 plates a side for 15 the 12
Preacher curls
Seated alternate db curls
Lying cable curls 
Bicept work sucked as I was out of gas from chest so I'll work them again later in the week.  
Trensomnia has gone away and so far no other sides. Dose remains as I started.  I am considering adding some HGH to the mix and see what happens. If I do I'll start at 3iu and see how it does. So far this run is going great and my diet has never been this clean ever.  We shall see as we go along!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 8, 2019)

Today was supposed to be shoulders/triceps.  I got In the gym but struggled and never got in a rhythm..  Basically is was a shitty workout altogether. Work has been a stressful place and I knew today was going to be tough due to meetings I have scheduled. That being said I will try to get back in the gym later today and do the damn thing but I have nothing to post this morning other than I sucked this morning!


----------



## The Tater (Jul 9, 2019)

Hang in there bigdog! You’ll get the results you want.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 9, 2019)

bigdog said:


> Today was supposed to be shoulders/triceps.  I got In the gym but struggled and never got in a rhythm..  Basically is was a shitty workout altogether. Work has been a stressful place and I knew today was going to be tough due to meetings I have scheduled. That being said I will try to get back in the gym later today and do the damn thing but I have nothing to post this morning other than I sucked this morning!



We all have crappy days sometimes, as long as the efforts remain consistent for the long term then you're good to go!


----------



## simplesteve (Jul 9, 2019)

I wanna see these results when its done.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 9, 2019)

Did back today. it was decent. Still not feeling it but I got some shit done anyway. Tomorrow is another day so ill see what it brings.


----------



## Trump (Jul 9, 2019)

Keep plugging away bigdog it will all come together in the end



bigdog said:


> Did back today. it was decent. Still not feeling it but I got some shit done anyway. Tomorrow is another day so ill see what it brings.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 9, 2019)

View attachment 8079

getting it done just in a pissy ass mood lately!  climbing on 280lbs and pretty damn lean.. up to a 4xl damn shirt too.... #teamfatty


----------



## Trump (Jul 9, 2019)

****in hell your huge 



bigdog said:


> View attachment 8079
> 
> getting it done just in a pissy ass mood lately!  climbing on 280lbs and pretty damn lean.. up to a 4xl damn shirt too.... #teamfatty


----------



## bigdog (Jul 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> ****in hell your huge


getting there! struggling the last few days but getting there.


----------



## Jin (Jul 10, 2019)

Chest is absolutely massive. Great work sour-puss-face. :32 (19):


----------



## bigdog (Jul 10, 2019)

I did shoulders today to make up for mondays bullshit. Feeling somewhat better today in terms of mood. Just under 278lbs. I'll get back to posting my workouts next week. I'm in a time crunch with work the rest of this week. Keep being great fellas!
View attachment 8084


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 10, 2019)

Im sending hot dogs


----------



## bigdog (Jul 10, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Im sending hot dogs



Preferably Nathan's butbim a fatty so I'll eat whatever lol


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 11, 2019)

Man, you shoulda been a strongman competitor


----------



## bigdog (Jul 15, 2019)

Killed chest today. Been out of the gym since Friday running from a damn hurricane so I am crazy busy today!  Day by day.....


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 15, 2019)

bigdog said:


> Killed chest today. Been out of the gym since Friday running from a damn hurricane so I am crazy busy today!  Day by day.....



I was wondering how things were going on your side of the town, glad all is well. Keep hitting the iron bigdog!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 16, 2019)

Today was back day and my favorite day. I only had an hour so I got some stuff done but will hit the gym tonight to make up time. Work is crazy with all the hurricane shit over the weekend. Diet is on point. Strength is coming along good too... day by day!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 18, 2019)

This morning was leg day. got through everything and then I did a little back warmup so I could do the @20repchallenge for veteran suicide awareness. I posted a vid in the members vid section of that part..
Diet is on point like never before and weight holding at 280lbs. cycle seems to be going fine, no sides except shitty sleep in the beginning and I think that was job related stress... be great my friends!

legs was typical
seated curls
squats
deads
single leg smith lunges
standing hamstring curls.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 24, 2019)

Still grinding away! Monday was chest, yesterday was back, today shoulders. Im having to split up sessions due to work crap this week. I have been all over this week due to having 1 of my managers out on vacation. Cycle going great. Doses are the same, no sides since the sleeping issue. I feel good so far.....  More to come once I can breathe again! Be great fellas!


----------



## bigdog (Sep 16, 2019)

As you all can tell I suck at keeping up with these logs. Work has been brutal especially with all the hurricane crap potentially hitting one of my stores. I am operations manager for 17 new car dealerships. 10 of which aren't in Louisiana so I am on the road a lot dealing with all kinds of shit. We are putting a few managers in a few locations to help me split it to where I can slow the hell down some. We had hired a few that didn't make the cut so I basically had to start over. I am happy to say I have some good ones finally! I have been consistant in my training and holding at 275-279lbs at my leanest ever. strength has been good although I have focused more on volume than weight.  I promise to get back to this damn log! I can get a pic to upload so I put a recent as my avatar. Getting thick as hell!    Be back soon!


----------



## The Tater (Sep 17, 2019)

Keep rocking bigdog!


----------



## bigdog (Nov 29, 2019)

I failed due to life, work and work stress! Fell off bad and simply didnt get shit done.  I stayed lean and ate right but lost a lot of size and weight dropped to 251lbs today... That being said, i have given up many stores and they will start falling just after the first of the year! I am going to have the time to focus on myself again and get back on track! Money is great but only goes so damn far! I apologize for not keeping up with this log first off and for coming up short in my training!  I WILL BE BACK SOON!

DOG


----------



## bigdog (Dec 3, 2019)

Been back in the gym daily again. I am limited to an hour before heading out to work for now but that hour is better than not going at all. I will start going back in the evenings again next week as i will no longer be on the road for work!  I am being patient as the work transition happens but looking forward to getting back on track!


----------



## Trump (Dec 3, 2019)

You can do all you need in an hour big dog, I can kill it in an hour if that all I have


----------



## CJ (Dec 3, 2019)

bigdog said:


> Been back in the gym daily again. I am limited to an hour before heading out to work for now but that hour is better than not going at all. I will start going back in the evenings again next week as i will no longer be on the road for work!  I am being patient as the work transition happens but looking forward to getting back on track!



Sometimes I wish I had a hard time limit. It would keep the extra nonsense from sneaking it's way into the programming. Use it to your advantage.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> You can do all you need in an hour big dog, I can kill it in an hour if that all I have


i struggle with an hour honestly.. fukk im old bro.. takes me 30 minutes to get warmed up LOL


----------



## bigdog (Dec 4, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a hard time limit. It would keep the extra nonsense from sneaking it's way into the programming. Use it to your advantage.


i generally have 2 hours to get it done and had my routine to a science.. work and life changed it up but i am adjusting now.. i dont get to bullshit anymore which sucks some LOL... all good because i have goals to kill!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 4, 2019)

Killed chest today! strength was on point so i pushed it a bit..  I still worry about the bicep a bit even though it seems to be fine.. im getting older so injury seems to remain on the brain long after healing resides!!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 4, 2019)

current status...  tired and pissed off about missing so much training time! Fukk the madness its go time!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 4, 2019)

Only running my TRT dose of 200 test at the moment. Not sure what the next run will be but it will be soon!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 10, 2019)

Still grinding! Killed back this morning. Life is getting easier as i slow down at work.  By mid january i should be back on a normal schedule... Be great fellas!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2020)

had a killer shoulder day today! Its all getting back to normal as planned. Pics posted in the 2020 members pics post..  Weight is down at 267lbs But im in the beginning of my cycle of deca/test. Strength feels great. elbows suck as always..  Overall its going as planned.  Keep being great my friends!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2020)

Today was back day, my favorite day! Bent over barbell rows felt heavy as fukk today!  Lats are blowing up back to where they once were.  I have about 3 more weeks before i move back home to NOLA and then ill be back lifting with my old crew where i made my best gains! I am so looking forward to it!  Keep kicking ass my friends!


----------



## The Tater (Jan 10, 2020)

Keep banging it out bigdog.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 11, 2020)

Hell yeah man. I bet there are some great guns in NOLA


----------



## bigdog (Jul 11, 2021)

Damn I suck at keeping these going. I'll just blame it on covid.. yea.. fucking covid ruined my adventure lol... still grinding daily I just struggle to get on here like I once did. I need to make it a rule, no dinner until I update my journey post! No way I'm missing dinner!


----------



## The Tater (Jul 11, 2021)

bigdog said:


> Damn I suck at keeping these going. I'll just blame it on covid.. yea.. fucking covid ruined my adventure lol... still grinding daily I just struggle to get on here like I once did. I need to make it a rule, no dinner until I update my journey post! No way I'm missing dinner!


No worries BG, keep grinding. I’m still 5 or 6 days a week just not posting much.


----------



## bigdog (Mar 1, 2022)

Still plugging away. Day by day! Hope all is well fellas!


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

We want an update!


----------



## bigdog (Apr 4, 2022)

Update... holding at 280lbs and lean. Besides some joint pain from being an old fuck everything is going good. Strength has been better than expected. I had a brief relapse and hit poptarts several times but I'm back on track.  Goal is get as close to 300lbs again but this lean and prep for a show coming up in September. We shall see!


----------

